# hoja de datos 2n3904



## electroipod (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola a toda la comunidad quisiera aprender a leer los datasheet y estoy comenzando con el transistor 2n3904 pero hay algunos parametros que no entiendo, quisiera que algun tecnico o ingeniero dentro de este foro me pueda explicar los parametros de este transistor ya que no hay paginas que te expliquen como se lee este tipo de hojas, ponga una imagen de los parametros que quisiera que me expliquen si no es mucha molestia, gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## dalsaur (Ago 7, 2011)

este transistor NPN es usado mucho como switcheo los encuentras mucho en los estavilizadores de voltajes, por su rapido respuesta y tambien es usado para ociladores en fm ya que trabaja a  270 mhz, y a  200 miliamperio, 40 voltios, 625 milivatios estos datos siempre hay que tenerlos en cuenta al compararlo con otros transistores, es bastante parecido al 2N2222.







 los tres pines que salen de la base se encuentran, mirandolo de frete del lado plano de izquierda a derecha, el emisor, base y el colector

saludos


----------



## electroipod (Ago 7, 2011)

gracias por tu respuesta pero quisiera que me expliquen los parametros de la imagen adjunta.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola electroipod

Para obtener respuestas más rápido es mejor utilizar Google.com. En su línea de buscador se le escribiría Parámetros del transistor. 

En la imagen que adjuntaste vienen 7 columnas y varias filas.
Las columnas son nombradas: Símbolo, Parámetro, Condiciones de prueba, Mínimo, Típico, Máximo y unidades.
Bajo la columna símbolo viene el nombre, con siglas, del parámetro que se pretende medir.
Bajo la columna Parámetro viene descrito con palabras el parámetro que se pretende medir.
Bajo la columna Condiciones de prueba viene descrito el “Qué” y entre cuales electrodos se le aplica algo al dispositivo bajo prueba (DUT).
Bajo las 3 siguientes columnas vienen los límites resultantes de la prueba: Mínimo, Típico, máximo.
Bajo la columna unidades viene expresada la unidad de medición del valor de los resultados de las diferentes pruebas.

Por ejemplo: en la primer fila el parámetro es Icex que quiere decir I=Corriente, c=Colector, E=Emisor, x= “Algo” conectado al tercer electrodo, al que falta que en este caso es la base.
Bajo la columna Parámetro se describe qué le están aplicando al tercer electrodo, nuestra x, dice que le aplican un voltaje de –3 V. (VBE = -3 V).
Luego Vienen las condiciones de prueba que en este caso, para hacer la prueba (Icex), se le aplican 30 V entre colector y emisor (Vce = 30 V).
Y en las 3 columnas siguientes aparece el resultado de la prueba que son 50 nA como Máximo. nA Viene expresado en la última columna.
Haciendo una frase de todo lo anterior podemos decir que la corriente de Colector a Emisor cuando el transistor está polarizado de Colector a Emisor con un voltaje de 30 V y un voltaje de –3 V entra Base y Emisor es de 50 nA.

Tambien está definido este parámetro (Icex) en la propia columna parámetro la cual dice: Corriente de corte de Colector. 

Como ves son muchas palabras para describir un parámetro; sería mejor y más fácil el indagar en Google.com los “Parámetros del transistor”.
Date una vuelta por allá y encontrarás más información y sobre todo mejor descrita o explicada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electroipod (Ago 8, 2011)

gracias por tu respuesta has aclarado en algo mis dudas, buscare en google.


----------

